# TN supplier for bees?



## Gabriel (Dec 2, 2008)

I'm a total newbee, 'fraid I'm getting a late start this year. Any recommendations for a central TN'er to get bees? What's the going rate now? Saw some on CL a while back and thought it was high, but never having priced them before I really don't know. TIA!


----------



## BjornBee (Jan 17, 2011)

Tia,
Getting bees is always best if you can support a local nuc producer or get bees from a beekeeper bringing in packages.

I do not know of anyone in your area with bees, but you may consider asking the closest association to who has them.

Here is the link to the state association....

http://www.tnbeekeepers.org/

Welcome to beekeeping!


----------



## FarmerGreen (Dec 11, 2007)

Check with John and Ruth Seaborn at Wolf Creek Apiary. Very knowledgeable and great to deal with. They are southwest of Nashville, but they also ship.

http://wolfcreekapiaries4-9bees.com/


----------



## ChristopherReed (Jan 21, 2011)

Yay! for wolf creek support!

Their bees are a joint effort from Fat Bee mans 4.9mm bees.

They have a new site also. http://wolfcreekbees.com Three pounders are 81$ ANd he does meet ups at different parts of TN, Cool springs, Murfreesboro, etc.. etc.. Call Them.

ALSO! Ed Johnson in goodlettsville sells Italians, They dont have a web site, just google them. I have some of his bees on 4.9 small cell, They are just plain ole Italians, ANd I have never put a chemical (any, organic or not) on them and they are doing flawless! His 3 pound packages are 85$

There is also alot in georgia, Hardemans, DIxie (fatbee man) etc.. that are within short shipping distances also,


----------



## ChristopherReed (Jan 21, 2011)

Ed johnson is the craigslist add that says bees and honey,

Wib magly sells them and all the beekeeping gear on there also, dont know about his packages, they are out of florida (I believe, I know thats where he gets the equipment he sells) . He is a really knowledgeable beekeeper, Talk to him quite a few times. He is in franklin.

Where You at in TN?


----------



## Gabriel (Dec 2, 2008)

Excellent help! Thank you very much. 

We'll be in Centerville. Sounds like Wolf Creek will be great for us!


----------



## ChristopherReed (Jan 21, 2011)

centerville is where wolf creek is, bon aqua (pretty much centerville) has, bon aqua springs apiaries, he sells wooden ware and sometimes queens/bees, his name is trevor qualls. Also Becky's bees is in centerville (John seaborns daughter).

They just started a local club there in centerville too, It was started by trevor and john. Join this, and be prepared. You will learn alot from them.

-Chris


----------

